# Just because.



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So, after walking them all, I was sitting out back with the dogs working on work stuff... let me tell you writing 7 people's schedule is not a fun task... and took a break to snap a few pictures of the dogs. Baby danes grow so fast, and I just like playing with the new camera, soooo until someone tells me to stop, I shall flood DFC with Dane (And Annie!) pictures. As usual, my yard is STILL torn apart (I'm beginning to think hubby will NEVER finish this astro turf project the way his work/.school schedule is, and I can't STAND all the dust!) and makes for a terrible terrible background... but.... whatever, the dogs are too cute to keep to myself! 

My Lady Dane









Yeah, they like to eat faces...









Half the swing was empty, but he made a better seat, apparently. These two freaking love eachother. 









Hey, Timber, your jowls are about to fly off.









Pretty Timbie









I admit it, I have a favorite, and her name is retar.... I mean, Annie. 









Finally captured her eyes. Well... eye. I love them. The other one, too.









The girlie pack









Velvet Face









Boxers... so easily fascinated.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Annie is quickly becoming our smallest dog. I should get a bigger purse... har har har









The big handsome studmuffin









Doofus









OK! That's as much as I could narrow it down, that was tough!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are all so beautiful!!! Annie's so little in comparison anymore!!! :lol:

I love how well they all get along, it's great that they get that stimulation in such a safe way! i'm dreaming of a bully farm now! :becky:


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Please DONT stop with the pics! Love them... your pack is awesome.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

BTW, that picture of Annie and Timber is awesome!!! Timber looks like she's getting the best scritches ever from Annie! :lol:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Tobi said:


> BTW, that picture of Annie and Timber is awesome!!! Timber looks like she's getting the best scritches ever from Annie! :lol:


I loved her facial expression enough to ignore the fact it's a "Here's my butt hole, mom!" picture of Annie... which I tend to delete, rather than post. LOL
Puppy butts: cute. 
Butt hole presentations: not cute. 
Timbie's face in that pic: too cute not to post.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i just love these dogs. thank you


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

LOL at least it blends in a bit... I hate shots that look good at first glance and then it's got Tobi butt hole in it...

So glad you posted it because that picture definitely made my day!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just love Annie's face!!! I've never been a boxer fan (for some reason I break out in hives when I have to hold them) but Annie's face has totally won me over!! She's just got one of those faces you've gotta grab the cheeks and and plant a big ol' kiss on!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> I loved her facial expression enough to ignore the fact it's a "Here's my butt hole, mom!" picture of Annie... which I tend to delete, rather than post. LOL
> Puppy butts: cute.
> Butt hole presentations: not cute.
> Timbie's face in that pic: too cute not to post.


we talk so much about poo, so what if we see the butt holes where that awesome poo comes from


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

I love that "Lovers on the swing" picture, aw...


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

STOP! You're making me have dane puppy fever.....yeah my hubby would KILL me! They are all so cute! Love the pictures. Keep the pictures coming, love getting my dane fix.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> Pretty Timbie


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> I admit it, I have a favorite, and her name is retar.... I mean, Annie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.M.G.G..........hmmmm.....I wonder if, at least for the frist couple weeks I could convince Jesse what a Boxer Pup was an ill-bred Pug/x rescue....then "Oh jeezz.....she is growing!!!" TEHEHEHE 



PuppyPaws said:


> The big handsome studmuffin


*****DDDDDDRRRRROOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL******


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought Timber was the cutest until I saw Kola. LOVE. Her pattern is gorgeous.

You have such a beautiful pack and it looks like you're learning the camera!!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i am so glad your new camera means we all get to see more pictures of your gorgeous dane pack! the pups are growing up to be some darn good-looking dogs :biggrin:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the eye closeup! Tanis has those same eyes and it's so hard to see in pictures but they are beautiful!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I really wanna meet Timber. 

And Mousse looks stunning! I don't even recognize him....

Great photos Lins!!!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The third one is my favorite. Dogs are such dorks sometimes.

In other news, danecolor...been wanting to say this but could never figure out where it was appropriate...but I'm going to say it now since we ARE talking about photos AND Danes:

I LOVE your avatar pic.

It reminds me of a storybook from when I was a little kid. The images in this storybook were not real, they weren't pencil or pen drawings either...they were sort of images on a plastic piece that would change if you moved the book around...not sure how to describe it. Your avatar reminds me of one of those books I had. The color of the sky, the tree and then the vibrant color of your Dane all blend perfectly to look like it could fit right in that book.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Love, love, love the pictures!
Mousse is so handsome!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my! Mousse has really filled out, he looks amazing! The others are adorable and gorgeous as always too but that Mousse, he's one sexy beast!


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL dogs, this forum is making me want a great dane some day.


----------

